# Wanted: Assistant Horticulturist



## RNCollins (Nov 11, 2014)

The Atlanta Botanical Garden is seeking an Assistant Horticulturist. 

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/node/3965

ASSISTANT HORTICULTURIST

PRINCIPLE FUNCTION: Plants and maintains display gardens in a manner consistent with the Atlanta Botanical Garden’s brand and standards.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:
•General garden maintenance
•Recognition of plant nutrition deficiencies
•Recognition of pest infestation and damage
•Plant transplantation
•Planting and removal of plants
•Assist in maintaining an effectively run volunteer program
•Serve as horticulturist resource for the Garden
•Work on special projects as assigned

QUALIFICATIONS:
•Associates Degree in Horticulture, botany or related field or two years of hand-on professional gardening experience
•Computer literacy
•Previous experience working in a public garden setting is a plus
•Ability to operate hand and power garden equipment
•Knowledge of or previous experience in a woodland plant setting is desired
•Able to work well in a team or independent setting

PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS:
•Must be able to sustain moderate physical exertion with full range of body motion for lifting up to 50 lbs
•Ability to work in all weather conditions

MENTAL REQUIREMENTS:
•Excellent organizational and time management skills
•Ability to effectively respond to multiple, changing and often conflicting priorities is essential
•Must be able to effectively interact with the general public, co-workers and peer professionals

FLSA: Full-time, hourly

REPORTS TO: Horticulture Manager

The above job duties and responsibilities describe the general nature and level of work for employees in this position, but this is not intended as an exclusive or all-inclusive inventory of all duties required of employees in this job.

Email Resume to Human Resources:
[email protected]

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org


----------

